# Days Out With the Camera



## Mattuk

If any of you head out on your own or with the family and take the camera for some wildlife photography then I'd love to see your photo's.

Today Roberta and I went to Rainham Marshes.
http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/r/rainhammarshes/

















Marsh Frogs

































Large Red Damselflies









Hairy Dragonfly









Grass Snake









Coot on eggs









Whitethroat


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics Matt, thanks for sharing them. Where from you are rainham marshes located ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

-----*NICE PHOTO"S--







---Thanks for sharing------SB*


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Nice pics Matt, thanks for sharing them. Where from you are rainham marshes located ?


30 miles, its south heading into London. The RSPB have done a fantastic job of turning it from a dumping ground into a lovely wildlife reserve.


----------



## hassell

Nice pictures, its that time of year.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you hassell and I agree, I have a week on the bucks if can be bothered to go out but from now on you'll have to put up with wildlife photography from me. Oh and some fly fishing!


----------



## Antlerz22

Matt, you said you fly fish; what do you use to catch flies? Are the hooks hard to thread the line into?







JK very nice pics, my hobby is photography as well. (passion is bowhunting & yotes) I bought an Olympus e620 about a 1 1/2 years ago and I try to take it out whenever I hunt or go for a drive. I've got pictures online at flickr as well under the same nick as here. I can send you a guest pass and it will allow you to look at my photostream without an account, nothing fancy just everyday snaps!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Antlerz22, I love wildlife photography and what's even better so does Roberta.


----------



## HowlinRed

Are those frogs equal to our bull frogs. If so "tasty"


----------



## On a call

I have to say it amazes me how far you are ahead of us in warm weather. Our trees are just beginning to bud out.


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> Are those frogs equal to our bull frogs. If so "tasty"


I would say 4-5in's long. Why the hell would you want to eat that HR?


----------



## youngdon

Warm ocean breeze ? Maybe ??


----------



## Mattuk

No not around there. But still why eat a frog?


----------



## Mattuk

We went to sawbridgeworth Marshes this morning which is 3 miles down the road, a few butterflies, dragonflies and southern marsh orchids out.


----------



## youngdon

What No Willie and Kate ?? OMG. Careful they'll strip you of your accent, and give you a french one mon ami.


----------



## ReidRH

Parley vous Francais, Mon ami! LOL NOW ya In Trouble Matt! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Ignoring that.

A couple of Roberta's.


----------



## On a call

Good photo's Matt and Roberta. Nice job with the lighting and focus.

The middle butterfly looks exactly like one we have here. That one photo of the dragon fly is a great shot ! those gold and green colors stand out.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian.

The butterflies are: speckled wood, small tortoiseshell and female orange tip.
The dragonfly is a broad-bodied chaser.

Roberta finds the dragonfly work difficult so I was really pleased for her to get her photo especially as we are in a family and friends photography competition so she has a few photos to enter this month.


----------



## On a call

Well she did well. I am surprised you did not show any birds...they really make great subjects. I found morning and evening, shooting with the light to give me really nice photos.

Tell her she has a good eye...those dragon flies can be pain. They are there nice and still...then poof they are gone.

I saw the coot...that was another good shot.

You had asked about eatting frogs...frog legs were and still are for some a delicacy. It used to be most fancy restraunts served them, a few still do. As a kid we used to catch them and let em go...we often caught them as large as salad plates.


----------



## Mattuk

As large as salad plates! Thats a big frog Brian! I know all about people eating frogs legs, its just not for me I would never want to kill one.

Roberta says 'Thank you Brian, I'm really pleased with the dragonfly'.

As for my coot, hmmm....its a bit covered up to enter but I like it too, she just lifted for a second so I could see the eggs. I'll try and find a few bird photo's for you.


----------



## Mattuk

Here's a few for you Brian.


----------



## On a call

That first one looks like a cross between our gold finch and a blue jay...wild colors and a very nice photo.

The second looks simular to our English sparrow..head is a bit differant. Our Sparrows have the most lovely calling this time of year...soooo sweet !

Those ducks...no idea what they are, sort of look like mallards ?

I would say the following is a type of Titmouse ?

Blue Herons have always been a favorite of mine...great stalkers. I remember one time early in my turkey hunting experience. I heard a gobbeler off on a ridge...so befor day light I climbed up that hill and got to within 75 yards I guess of that turkey on the roost. I found a HUGE beech tree to set up under I would have guessed 6' in diameter.....as dawn broke I noticed all this white stuff...like someone has spilled white paint from up high in the tree all over the ground and on the side of the tree. Then I started hearing splat, splat....splat....squalk ...splat. I was set up under a heron roost and nesting tree...there were many huge like eagle nests up in the tree. And they were pooping all over the place....stage right stage left....I was outta there. Had I been into photography I would had some excellent pics for sure !

A blue bill with a bad hair day ....









Some sort of tern ? Cool how they do that and then dive.


----------



## Mattuk

There's a Blue Tit, Reed Bunting, Mallard, Robin, Grey Heron, Tuffed Duck and Common Turn.


----------



## Mattuk

Today I went to http://www.samphirehoe.com/ with my Father, Brother and friend Mark.

Early Spider Orchids and a Dingy Skipper.


----------



## youngdon

It's petty cool that they made some new land out of all the "dirt" they excavated for the chunnel. Pretty pics Matt.


----------



## On a call

Interesting ! Man made, good job.

how is the fishing off there ?


----------



## youngdon

I had no idea the "white cliffs" were so green. They are pretty though.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> It's petty cool that they made some new land out of all the "dirt" they excavated for the chunnel. Pretty pics Matt.


Thank you Don.

I had no idea thats what they did with all the mud from the tunnel until yesterday whats more interesting is the early spider orchids seed must have been in the mud dormant for hundred, thousands of years under the sea and become active again when the tunnel was dug!

White cliffs looking green my guess sea bird $hit!

Not sure about the fishing Brian, pollock, cod, dover sole, flounder, whiting, mackerel maybe some bass?


----------



## On a call

Good point on the seeds Matt. Do you think that perhaps they were planted ? When was that dirt deposited there ?

And yes those were very large bull frogs. They would eat anything they could catch...snakes, birds, and other frogs. I have not seen them that large lately. The last one was about 6 years ago. There is a virus that is killing off frogs world wide.


----------



## Mattuk

The tunnel was dug in around 1988 the seeds would have been in that soil that came out no one planted them.

They are marsh frogs and only big enough to eat small things.


----------



## youngdon

Have you taken the train under the channel Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

No Don it leads to France!


----------



## youngdon

I don't blame you one bit. I would like to one day visit the Louvre. Perhaps Scotty could beam me in and out.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I don't blame you one bit. I would like to one day visit the Louvre. Perhaps Scotty could beam me in and out.


Its a beautiful country but I hate the French!


----------



## 220swift

great pics Matt, looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## Mattuk

220swift said:


> great pics Matt, looks like you guys had a great time


Thank you 220swift. Yes we really enjoy being out with the camera.


----------



## Mattuk

This morning Roberta, my parents and myself went to Langdon Nature Reserve in search of Green Winged Orchids.


----------



## Mattuk

This afternoon Roberta and I Went to Wall Wood for Early Purple Orchids

























And then to Sawbridgeworth Marshes for Early Marsh Orchids


----------



## On a call

I would have called some of those Iris's ?

Again...nice photo's Matt. You capture the light very well, even though the conditions are not best. It is nice to have areas that are open for you to explore.

I have a friend who was a captain on ships that sailed over you way...he told me the same thing you say about the French, he did not like them at all.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian, no they are orchids here's a Yellow Flag Iris


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don.


----------



## Mattuk

Yesterday we went to the Whipsnade Downs in Bedfordshire.

Grizzled Skipper








Dingy Skipper








Common Blue








Green Hairstreak








Duke Of Burgandy


----------



## Antlerz22

Beautiful little things! I like them all, but the Grizzled Skipper fits the name perfectly.


----------



## bones44

Beautiful pics Matt !!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom, I try!


----------



## hassell

Yes very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you hassell.


----------



## youngdon

Awesome pics Matt, I agree with antlerz on the skipper.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Don. Sorry Antlerz22 I missed you out. All of them are not much bigger than a 5cent coin(thats the little silver one, right?). The Grizzled Skipper is a lovely little chap!


----------



## Mattuk

Today I went to Oaken Wood and Thursley Common in Surrey with my parents.

Speckled Yellow, day flying moth.









Greater Butterfly Orchid

























Wood White









Orange Tip









Common Lizard









Grass Snake


----------



## Mattuk

Today I went to West wood in Essex with my parents.








Common Twayblade Orchid

























Common Spotted Orchid

















Speckled Wood









I'll go back there next weekend so Roberta can photograph the Twayblades and hopefully the Greater Butterfly Orchids will be out for her.


----------



## Mattuk

On thursday Roberta and I went to Buxton Heath in Norfolk. I'm still going through the photos to see if I did find Pugsleys Marsh Orchid that I was after.

Southern Marsh Orchids.


----------



## Mattuk

Yesterday Roberta and I went to Homefield Wood in Buckinghamshire. This is one of only 3 sites in the UK where you can find the Military Orchid.

Military Orchid.









Fly Orchid.

























I think the fly orchids are awesome!


----------



## Mattuk

And we made it to the seaside on Friday but Roberta forgot her bucket and spade!


----------



## youngdon

Yes the fly orchids are very unusual. Nice pics Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Don.


----------



## youngdon

Are you looking across the channel Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

Its the North Sea Don so you would be looking at Norway if you could see land I guess.


----------



## Mattuk

These I saw on a round about on the way home this evening.

Bee Orchids.

















Common but to me beautiful.


----------



## On a call

Wow..really very nice Matt.

I saw some today...raised not wild but still very nice how neat they are. Almost like....they were designed for beauty.


----------



## youngdon

It's pretty obvious where the fly and bee orchids got their names. Beautiful flowers and stunning pictures Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don and Brian. I think they are fantastic. You must have some good ones coming up as well? Where's your camera's boys?


----------



## On a call

To be honest I have yet to figure out how to post photos. Don has helped me post a few. I try however a flag comes up telling me they are too large.


----------



## Mattuk

How come you have so many problems with posting a photo Brian?


----------



## Mattuk

We went for a walk in our local forest today, Hatfield Forest.

Common Spotted Orchids.


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> How come you have so many problems with posting a photo Brian?


I can load em up just fine..but when I go to transfer them to PT up pops the note.

Other have said the same. I am thinking I need a computer class.


----------



## Mattuk

I have problems loading some into the gallery sometimes but never in a post.


----------



## On a call

Well when I have time to actually sit down and work at it...I will. Most likely it is the format they are in or somthing like that ???


----------



## Antlerz22

On a call said:


> Wow..really very nice Matt.
> 
> I saw some today...raised not wild but still very nice how neat they are. Almost like....they were designed for beauty.


 They were designed! By the master artisan himself-GOD!


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Well when I have time to actually sit down and work at it...I will. Most likely it is the format they are in or somthing like that ???


OK ..you just made that up RIGHT ??


----------



## Mattuk

Antlerz22 said:


> They were designed! By the master artisan himself-GOD!


No they evolved into what they are by natural selection.


----------



## youngdon

Popcorn ! get your popcorn here!!


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Popcorn ! get your popcorn here!!


No need thats end of!


----------



## youngdon

OH come on !! God allows natural selection to take place ?? Doesn't he ? But maybe he's tied up stopping the cops from issuing traffic tickets to all those people praying to him after the lights go on and the siren starts. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> OH come on !! God allows natural selection to take place ?? Doesn't he ? But maybe he's tied up stopping the cops from issuing traffic tickets to all those people praying to him after the lights go on and the siren starts. LOL


Fact is fact, I'm not going there.


----------



## Antlerz22

Natural selection is mans futile term for not believing, that everything was in fact designed perfectly. But also that a newly discovered sub-species of anything isnt natural selection or adaptation because it is nothing more than "just discovered". Man just tries to categorize and label according to his finite knowledge and understanding. (Let me get my popcorn please) and yes you went there!


----------



## Mattuk

You believe what you what to, I didn't go any where other than fact not fiction. Oh and the world isn't flat....


----------



## On a call

I just stand on what I can...the earth.

Knowing that it had to be created only makes sense. Other wise there would be nothing. Somthing from nothing is not possible, or at least that is what I was taught.

So...I keep faith in creation.

As far as beauty goes....it is all in the eyes of those who see it, and...can appreciate it.


----------



## Mattuk

Brian good for you. It's totally up to you what you believe in and thats got nothing to do with me or anyone else but I only deal in facts. If someone wants to start his own thread on his believes then thats fine too.


----------



## youngdon

Perhaps we should not discuss religion OR politics. I see no comaraderie coming from the discussion of either.


----------



## Mattuk

..........


----------



## Mattuk

I popped back to Sawbridgeworth Marshes this afternoon as I was on my own for the day and had a nice walk round.

Southern Marsh Orchid.









Yellow Archangel.









Comma.









Banded Demoiselle.









Brimstone.(very old)









Large Skipper.


----------



## youngdon

As always Matt, nice pics ! Glad you got out and about today.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don. No winner's there though!


----------



## On a call

I always enjoy seeing the draggons of the air. So cool looking...but then, they all are.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> OK ..you just made that up RIGHT ??


Not sure what you ment by that Don ?


----------



## youngdon

What format are they in ?


----------



## On a call

Jpeg or somthing like that ?


----------



## youngdon

They should load right up.


----------



## On a call

You would think...and that is what both you and Chris told me. However I keep getting the same responce. It is either me, the program, or somthing else. Again when I have time to try I will. Till then I need to barrow Daves camera.


----------



## Mattuk

Brian email them to me and I'll put them on, then if there's a problem you'll know its not you.


----------



## Mattuk

This morning I went with my Father to Rye Mean nature reserve.

Black-necked Grebe

























Little Grebe









I've never seen the Black-necked Grebe's before, it's from mainland Europe. Really neat I like them!


----------



## youngdon

Are you a waterfowler Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I use to do a lot of wildfowling, ducks and geese out on the mud flats of the coastal waters. But you don't shoot grebe's.


----------



## On a call

Grebes are around here also and we do not shoot them, at least I do not. Nor do I shoot mergansers or a few other divers.

Don as soon as I get around to taking the time to reload up some photos I will .... but just remember, you offered







....thank you.


----------



## youngdon

OK tell me when you get them in your computer and we can set up a call and I'll do my best to walk you through it. Just be sure to label the file(s) so you know where they are.


----------



## Mattuk

This morning I went with my parents to Brampton wood after the White Admiral butterfly but we were 2 weeks to early so will have to have another look later on in the month.

Large Skipper









Common Spotted Orchid

















Strangalia maculata


----------



## Mattuk

This morning I went to Devils **** in Cambridgeshire with my parents, brother and his wife Andrea and a friend Mark. We were after Lizard Orchids and boy we found them! I always thought they would be hard to find and miles away but these are only an hour up the road. 
Fantastic, Awesome, Beautiful Orchids!

Lizard Orchid

























Pyramidal Orchid









Father









Brother(Tim)









Mark


----------



## Mattuk

Here's some photo's from today's trip out. The SWF's are nice but the white admirals were starting to look old.

White Admiral

















Red Admiral

















Large White









Small Skipper









Silver-washed Fritillary


----------



## youngdon

Nie pics Matt, I like the frit's and the red admirals.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Don. Yes the SWF's are gorgeous.


----------

